# Mike Cappi, In Lansdale, Pa



## Jas0n (Feb 1, 2003)

I am thiking about starting Kenpo....
This is the local place. ANyone know anything about him?
I am really interested in getting into this but I dont want to get ripped of it is $75 a month.


Please any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 1, 2003)

I've been to Mike Cappi's a few times. Seems like an ok place to me and Cappi is in Huk Planas' lineage and you couldn't ask for a better lineage to be in.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Cappi is in Huk Planas' lineage and you couldn't ask for a better lineage to be in. *



Is that so.....??????!!!!!!

:shrug:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Is that so.....??????!!!!!!
> 
> :shrug: *



It is possible that Gou thinks many lineages are good, but none of the many that are out there right now are better than HUK's. I would agree. What kind of yard stick are you measuring with?

Sincerely,
Billy Lear, UKS


----------



## Kenpomachine (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *It is possible that Gou thinks many lineages are good, but none of the many that are out there right now are better than HUK's. I would agree. What kind of yard stick are you measuring with?
> *



His stick of course


----------



## D_Brady (Feb 2, 2003)

I have known mike cappi for 6 years and I have been to his school over 12 times. I got to know him and his family, his a good man, good teacher and a good martial artist.


  Respectfully,  Dan Brady.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks fr the info guys I hope GoldenDragon7 isnt right...
I am a bit nervious about this I want to earn my belts and become good at the art not just have a pretty belt..


----------



## True2Kenpo (Feb 2, 2003)

Jason,

I saw your post and just wanted to let you know you have found a very good Kenpo school!  I have been to Mr. Cappi's several times and still keep in touch with him and he has a lot of knowledge to offer to his students!

I hope you do take on this great opportunity!  I wish you the best in your training and welcome you to the Kenpo Community!

Good journey.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 2, 2003)

Cappi is good people. He makes everyone feel part of the family.


----------



## Seig (Feb 2, 2003)

Jason,
DC was not saying anything bad about Mr. Cappi.  Mr. Conatser and Mr. Planas are both first generation Parker's.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jas0n _
> *Thanks fr the info guys I hope GoldenDragon7 isnt right...
> I am a bit nervious about this I want to earn my belts and become good at the art not just have a pretty belt..
> *



Wait a minute Jason!  Your comment........ "I hope GoldenDragon7 isn't  right" .......... doesn't mean that you are making a bad choice!!  Although I do not know Mike Cappi personally but I "have"  heard many positive comments from several people.  I would say that you made a good choice regardless of the investment.

I was actually commenting on Gou's comment about "Huk Planas' lineage and you couldn't ask for a better lineage to be in."   While this is definitely a valid & legitimate lineage to belong to.... I feel that there are also others that are just as strong if not stronger in Kenpo.   But it in "no way" is a disrespectful comment towards Huk or any of his lineage.

Please do not read into any of my comments inaccurate assumptions or presumed feelings, this type of interpretations causes many hard feelings and problems on forums.  If you are not sure as to what someone posts ..... please ask for clarification.

Thanks and get to stydying!!

:asian:


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Wait a minute Jason!  Your comment........ "I hope GoldenDragon7 isn't  right" .......... doesn't mean that you are making a bad choice!!  Although I do not know Mike Cappi personally but I "have"  heard many positive comments from several people.  I would say that you made a good choice regardless of the investment.
> 
> I was actually commenting on Gou's comment about "Huk Planas' lineage and you couldn't ask for a better lineage to be in."   While this is definitely a valid & legitimate lineage to belong to.... I feel that there are also others that are just as strong if not stronger in Kenpo.   But it in "no way" is a disrespectful comment towards Huk or any of his lineage.
> ...


 I dont hold grudges unless I am directly flamed. I am a part of many other boards on the internet and I Moderate on a Sport Bike site www.cycleforums.com
I know what the internet forums are about and I appologize if I mistook your post.


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 2, 2003)

I swear to G*d that some days you just can't catch a break.

When I said that you can't ask for a better lineage to be in I was referring to the fact that Huk was very good at the art and that he'd be doing well to be learning from a teacher who has Huk as his teacher.

That was it. My comment was not meant to put down anyone else.

Of course someone has to think that I am putting other people down. I don't need to put other people down to say that someone is good.

Of course there are other lineages that are strong and good but we weren't talking about them were we? The question posed was what is Cappi's like? Cappi's is a good place. Cappi learns from Huk. Huk is a good teacher.

Billy, thank you for seeing that post for what it was. Just confirming that Cappi's is a good place, (I feel that I can say that as I have been there quite a few times) and that the style of Kenpo they do is also a pretty darn solid one and that it was not meant to put down anyone.

I'd like to say this in closing...maybe you heard it before...



> _GoldenDragon said_
> *Please do not read into any of my comments inaccurate assumptions or presumed feelings, this type of interpretations causes many hard feelings and problems on forums. If you are not sure as to what someone posts ..... please ask for clarification.*


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> * Just confirming that Cappi's is a good place, (I feel that I can say that as I have been there quite a few times) and that the style of Kenpo they do is also a pretty darn solid one
> *


 Hey What style do they teach? I dont know much about it they seem to incorperate other things besides just Ed Parker's American Kenpo?


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 2, 2003)

As far as I know they teach Ed Parker's American Kenpo under the guidence of Richard _"Huk"_ Planas.

I think I was present when Mike got his 3rd and 4th degrees at different camps.

Mike is pretty open and easy to approach. I would call him and ask as many questions as you want and I am sure he will have answers.

Here's to hoping you have fun at the new school and start something that will last for a lifetime for you.


----------



## jaybacca72 (Feb 3, 2003)

i have been to many of cappis camps and stayed with him and even rolled on his harley.he knows his kenpo and is a very good instructor and i consider him my friend.when i go to his camp i drive about 12hrs one way(from CANADA).
he has a good solid curriculum in PARKER kenpo and i think his kids still do some tracy moves and forms as well,that might be some of the differences you were referring to.
he is one of my kenpo bros for sure.
later
jay:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 3, 2003)

I've heard nothing but good things about the man and I don't think you will go wrong here. Let us know how your first class went.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I've heard nothing but good things about the man and I don't think you will go wrong here. Let us know how your first class went. *


 Tonight was Great! I want to thank you all for your help on here. I am a little sore, it was a good work out and I feel I really soaked up the blocks and kick combos taught. Mike is a very down to earth humble guy.
I will be back tomorrow.


----------



## lonekimono (Mar 18, 2003)

HEY MIKE IS A GREAT GUY ,TELL HIM GEORGE ELMER SAID HELLO

DENNIS IF YOU READ THIS I LOST YOUR PHONE # CALL ME PLEASE.
                                  YOURS IN KENPO


> YOU DO THE MATH


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonekimono _
> *HELLO, DENNIS IF YOU READ THIS I LOST YOUR PHONE # CALL ME PLEASE.  YOURS IN KENPO
> *



I just sent you an e-mail


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Mar 18, 2003)

Does anyone know how far Lansdale is from Scranton PA?


----------



## SingingTiger (Mar 18, 2003)

Mapquest says it's 100.70 miles.

Rich


----------



## qizmoduis (Mar 18, 2003)

It's a straight shot down the turnpike from Scranton.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben22 _
> *Does anyone know how far Lansdale is from Scranton PA? *


 i was just in scranton on sat... It took about 90 min...go down the North east Extention to Lansdale Exit.
Make a left at the light after paying the toll. Go about 3 miles till you reach Valleyforge rd (rt 363) go left at that light. just before that light you will see a huge HS on the left.
Take that for about 2 miles till you reach Main street in Lansdale (there is a florist on the opposite corner)make a right and Cappi's is in a shopping center on the left about 1/2 mile down.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 18, 2003)

to watch for the truck carrying the 30,000 pounds of bananas into Scranton!

:rofl:


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks guys

I should have checked map quest it did not even occur to me. i saw the post, got curious, and replied.

Anyway, im going to have to check out Mr. Cappi's school, it is close to me. I tink it would be a good experience.

Anyone know of any other good kenpo schools near scranton(besides the one i attend)

30,000 lbs of bananas?????????????????

Jason, you have friends or family in Scranton?


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben22 _
> *Thanks guys
> 
> I should have checked map quest it did not even occur to me. i saw the post, got curious, and replied.
> ...


 Yes! 

My sister lives there and some friends. My sister in law had a basketball game at Baptist Bible college in Clark Summit.


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Mar 18, 2003)

Jason

Yeah i know were the baptist bible is. thats cool, maybe ill see ya around. I go to philly from time to time for seminars. If there are any coming up let me know. especially during the summer.

:asian:


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben22 _
> *Jason
> 
> Yeah i know were the baptist bible is. thats cool, maybe ill see ya around. I go to philly from time to time for seminars. If there are any coming up let me know. especially during the summer.
> ...


 Cappi is having the street fighting camp coming in April.


----------

